# In Her Shoes



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gem!!! Picked this puppy up at Blockbuster last night on our way to pick up some chow after work and then fired up the DVD around 8:00. Cameron Dias, Toni Collett, and Shirley Maclaine do the heavy lifting and they all play their roles well. Movie runs a bit more than 2 hours, but it just flies by. It's that much fun to watch. 

This is really a great flick. Both my wife and I cried during the wedding. Very cool.:righton:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, John. 

I'll tell my DVR to be on the lookout for the film on one of my 70 premium movie channels.


----------

